# Indice de réfraction.



## sined_marlouf (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour.

Choisir un écran sur internet ne permet pas de comparer le niveau de brillance de la dalle...

Certains diront que ce fil n&#8217;a pas sa place sur ce forum étant donné que les écrans Apple sont tous ultra-brillant, sauf si on choisit l&#8217;option mate, disponible notamment sur les MBP.

Pourtant, même les dalles Apple devraient être classifiées selon un indice de réfraction, qui permette de les comparer dans l&#8217;absolu, et avec les écrans concurrents.

Pour ce faire, il y a une technique bien simple : on prend la dalle en photo, au flash.

Évidemment l&#8217;écran doit être éteint, puisque ce qui permet de les comparer, c&#8217;est justement la forme du reflet du flash.

Plus il est diffus, en forme d&#8217;ovale, et plus il envahit la surface de l&#8217;écran, plus la dalle est "matte".

Au contraire sur une dalle brillante, le reflet du flash aura une forme de "+", avec une pointe de luminosité à l&#8217;intersection des deux barres du "+"...

S&#8217;il existait une échelle graduée de un à dix, par exemple, du plus mat au plus brillant, cet indice serait fort utile pour mieux comparer les écrans...

Ne trouvez-vous pas ?


----------



## Chicobimbo (5 Octobre 2011)

Peut-être pas, étant donné qu'aucun flash ne se ressemble ni n'est géré de la même façon par son électronique interne ou celle de l'appareil dans le cas d'un APN compact. Sans compter le mode manuel ou auto, ni le niveau de luminosité naturelle sur l'écran au moment de la photo.
Dépendra aussi de la distance du flash à l'écran et du parallélisme entre ces deux.
Ça c'est la théorie photographique, après dans l'utilisation que tu décris, peut-être que ça n'influence pas tant que ça, si c'est seulement la forme de réfraction qui est prise en compte.

Dans l'absolu je dirai que c'est valable uniquement si c'est le même APN réglé de la même manière et à distance égale de l'écran, avec une luminosité de la pièce égale dans tous les cas, qui permettrait de faire une échelle de comparaison fiable. Ca s'appellerai alors un banc de test.


----------

